# Hi there Skyline owners



## endlessracing (Mar 14, 2005)

Let me introduce myself, my name is Frank andreas and i am the direct of endless racing designs ltd... We at endless have been specialising in importing tuning parts to the uk for over 2 years now... Me and my staff have a vast wealth of knowledge on the nissan skyline gtr and gts..

We have become aware that although there is not a large amount of skyline owners in the USA we can provide tech info and provide direct imports from japan direct to your door in the usa.

If anyone here has any question or would like to discuss the import of any parts for there skyline or even arrange for us to import a skyline for you please dont hesitate to email or pm us.

We look forward to talking to you all

Many thanks
Frank Andreas


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

do you legalize the skyline before import? if not i dont see how you would be able to import the car here.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, they can't... The car cannot be legalized prior to import. It must be done after arriving in the US.

Other then that, there are only 2, maybe 3 tuning shops that I'd trust for knowledge in the UK, and they don't plan on dealing with the US because it's not worth it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sounds interesting but I have to ask to see credentials established and if you have a website?


----------



## endlessracing (Mar 14, 2005)

We cannot legalise the car for you as this can only be done in your country when the car arrives, also dependand on the year of the vehicle and which state you live in will also make a difference as to how they legalise your vehicle as i am sure you are all aware.

We do have a web site www.endlessracingdesigns.co.uk although at this time it does not have full product listing for the skyline and is not e-commerce at this point.... but this will all change shortly.

please feel free to ask what furthur information you require and we will answer as quickly as we can.

But remember we are also offering advice for free should you need any and you dont need to make a purchase for that.

Kind regards
Endless


----------



## endlessracing (Mar 14, 2005)

forgot to add that for sales please email [email protected] and for all technical enquiries please email [email protected] or pm .

Thanks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i thought you were with Endless (the famous Japanese manufacturer by the same name)
http://www.endlessusa.com/

a bit confusing


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah... prepare for a law suite.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

sounds kinda iffy.


----------



## endlessracing (Mar 14, 2005)

Our name is not the same and we are a registered Limited company here in the uk, Our full name Being endless racing designs limited. We are Main GT spec distributors in the uk, Main spec clutch distributors in the uk.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Come on guys.. welcome the guy.. he's not forceing you to buy anything.. :cheers: 

Check out www.GTRCanada.com as we could always use more importers.. 

As far as legalization.. I belive RB Motoring now does it.. (Bye bye Motorex)

I believe legalization is limited to R32's and possibly a select R33's... but R34's can't be legalized any longer... (Please correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## endlessracing (Mar 14, 2005)

THANKS BIGBLUER32 :thumbup: 

You are correct with your information as far as i am aware, I believe in some states the legalisation is dependant on emmissions, i am aware of one owner in the usa who found it alot easier than expected 


You can find a pic on my R32 GTR here
http://www.davewilkinsgtr.co.uk/images/bubble02052004/bubblepicmay0407.jpg

and some of one of our project cars
http://www.davewilkinsgtr.co.uk/images/bubble29092003/bubblesept0350.jpg

and a very tasty R34
http://www.davewilkinsgtr.co.uk/images/bubble22022004/bubblepicfeb0409.jpg


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think all 3 of those cars are super sexy, but we get alot of bogus claims of "we can get you a skyline!!!!!" and its normaly just stupid people or an ebay scam. i (and all the rest of us) would LOVE to see all your cars and for you to keep up posted on them...............but the skyline importation is a touchey subject and many a heated argument have been had here over the subject (and the people on this forum cant afford the legalization any way lol) 

but please! could you post up some more cars/ interior pics/ engine shots in the members rides section?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like rice has made its way across the pond


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ BAWAHAHA

fugly prelude.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

*Not all Skylines in here belong to US residents*

Hi Endless. Just a reminder that some of us actually do not live in the US so are free to buy what we want  (except in my case it has to be 4 years or younger. )
This is my last year to find a R34 GT-T to replace my R32 GTS-t... Nissan stopped making them in 2001.


----------



## endlessracing (Mar 14, 2005)

Please email us your full requirements and budget and any spec you are looking for (standard/modified) etc. We can go from there.

thanks
Frank


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

endlessracing said:


> THANKS BIGBLUER32 :thumbup:
> 
> You are correct with your information as far as i am aware, I believe in some states the legalisation is dependant on emmissions, i am aware of one owner in the usa who found it alot easier than expected
> 
> ...


My gtir looks the same as that.its a sweet little car


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Will try locating one myself for a bit, but thanks anyhow. If I can't come up with one in a couple months we'll see. May be more interested in parts, e.g. bigger injectors, SAFC, turbo upgrade....for the R32.


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

So how much is RB Motoring charging to import an r32? Does anyone know?


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

sunsetsandturbos said:


> So how much is RB Motoring charging to import an r32? Does anyone know?


Ask sean.. give him a call.. I don't know.. :givebeer:


----------



## Mad_maks (May 29, 2003)

*Tech info please!*



endlessracing said:


> Let me introduce myself, my name is Frank andreas and i am the direct of endless racing designs ltd... We at endless have been specialising in importing tuning parts to the uk for over 2 years now... Me and my staff have a vast wealth of knowledge on the nissan skyline gtr and gts..
> 
> We have become aware that although there is not a large amount of skyline owners in the USA we can provide tech info and provide direct imports from japan direct to your door in the usa.
> 
> ...


I need the specs for a BNR-34 2001 front end alinement.


----------



## MR. Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

*a word from the wise!*

hey, i heard that cars in japan arnt as expensive as they are in US. and i heard the same for shipping one here by boat. if that is the case i would be in japan with the quickness. so if you can, please shed some light on this subject.
list some prices on skylines as well as silvia's. thanks!


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

I bought my 91 r32 gts-t for Y150,000 (roughly $1500 usd). It came with Tein HA's all around, 18" Nismo wheels, momo steering wheel, 3" cat back exhaust, razo pedals and shifter knob. This was a decent price even for here, but not uncommon to find them for that price. WHile I was looking for my car, I found a r32 gtr for roughly 6800usd. Didnt buy the gtr because insurance is outragous, and its basically a poser car. Sure it goes fast, and is Awesome on the track, but if I am not track racing I don't really need it. Do I?

So you can find them on the cheap over here.

Some typical prices. r32 gt-r for around 6-7000. r33 gt-r for around 8-10,000. r43 gt-r for probably 15,000+. I ahvent looked for one since there is no chance in hell of me buying one. Of-course, these are used cars, maybe even ragged out a bit.

silvia's and 180's are a dime a dozen. (hint, thats why they are built for drifting. banging up a car is cheap.)

This topic has been covered hundreds if not thousands of times. The search button will shed a lot of lite. But since the post was brought up again, why not entertain.

So as long as you are willing to live in japan you can own a skyline for cheap. If you ship it back to the us, you could probably watch your money go to the crusher because you cant get it legalized no matter who you get to ship it.

Now, heres a little info you may not have known. Here in japan, ANY modification to a car is illegal unless you have your title changed (this takes a lot of leg work and to be done right you have to contact the engneering dept of the maker of the car). So, for example. You ahve a factory skyline gts-t with 16" 6.5 j alloy wheels. You decide to upgrade to 17" 7j. You just made your car NON street legal, by all legal standards, until you can get a letter from Nissan that says that your car is safe to drive with your new wheels and have this info annotated on your title. this has usually been overlooked the same as it is in the states (4wd's with lift kits, lowriders that are way too low, etc...what parts on your car right now are "for offroad use only"?). But in order for you to pass your two year inspection, your car has to be made street legal. (within reason, depending on the inspector). I have seen cars fail inspection because the back wheels were steel and the front wheels were aluminum, and yes they were the same size. But I have heard from a few friends that the Japanese gov't is starting to get fed up with tuners and them racing on the streets, illegal drifting, etc. and they are starting to crack down on tuner mods. Of course this is all hearsay, but I wouldnt doubt it. It will probably blow over when all tha heat blows over, but for now we will have to be careful over here. It's also really hard to own more than one car per driver here (have to prove to the city officials that you have a parking place for it, which isn't usually available). So your tuner car is also your daily driver.

So see guys, all the rules and tests and inspections and overall heartache of owning a tuner over there also applies to here as well. we have to deal with it as well.

So there you go. To be honest there are more parts and support for sivias ans 180's here than skylines because the silvias and 180's are cheaper. It's all about money and getting things done cheap as possible. So except for the altessa of the gt-r, you could build a 240 that is just as good as any gts-t skyline. As far as the gt-r, a lot of people I have seen build wrx's and I have also seen a 4wd Nissan Primera (guy I bought my Skyline form had it). I am wondering if the Primera has an equal in the states? Anyone know? 4wd offered? There are several other 4wd's here that people build other than the gt-r or the gt4. Great car, but you can build one just as good for less than what you would pay in the states for one. If you just want the look, get the headlights and tailights and work with a fiberglass shop. Even some kits out there pre-fabbed.

Thanks.


----------



## sMASH (Apr 24, 2005)

*help needed , newbie to nissan, newbie to forum*

i would graciously accept any assistance

i recently installed a rb25de to my bluebird
i would like to know which oils to use for continuous running engine/trans;
what specs exhaust system to use, i was thinking to put two mufflers,3 cylinders to each,not interested in performance loss, nor noise, quiet as possible, 
also which instrument display panel that can be used to display all the info that the brain boxes can supply

n.b. this engine was bought used, not many skylines exist in my country so many parts would have to be 'worked up' with parts from other nissan vehicles, those available would be b15's sentra, laurels, maximas, e24's 2002 and older


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

sMASH are you wanting a daily driver or something with performance


----------



## sMASH (Apr 24, 2005)

speedracer170 said:


> sMASH are you wanting a daily driver or something with performance


can a balance be achieved, i usually do not run my vehicle hard, but every now and again for brief periods on a Saturday night!


----------

